# Tivo Roamio's - Lifetime and 6TB drive



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking at getting rid of my Tivo's.
Tivo Roamio Plus with Lifetime and upgraded to 6TB (WD60EZRX) - $650
Tivo Roamio Basic with Lifetime and upgraded to 6TB (WD60EZRX) - $550
Tivo Mini x 2 - $100 ea.

I also have a Tivo HD (lifetime) with the latest software that supports H.264 recording. It's been modified to allow telnet access and to ignore the CCI bit and has a 2TB hard drive. - $260

I decided to move to a custom SageTV setup.


----------



## anthem11 (May 15, 2012)

Hello, I have PM'ed you!


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

Updated with pricing. If you think I'm way off market value on something, let me know. Basing these mostly on ebay pricing but mine are generally upgraded in some way compared to Ebay.


----------

